# How many T's do you have?



## Professor T (Aug 20, 2003)

How many T's do you have in your collection?


----------



## MrFeexit (Aug 20, 2003)

well I have 7 with 8 more that I am WAITING for!!


----------



## Sean (Aug 20, 2003)

11


----------



## arachnopunks (Aug 20, 2003)

The answer to this, life, the universe and everything is ......



42 


-Jill


----------



## Satanika (Aug 21, 2003)

We have around 90 T's ...... for now. Not including centipedes and scorpions.  


Debby & Scott


----------



## MizM (Aug 21, 2003)

Cool poll, interesting results!


----------



## nemesis6sic6 (Aug 21, 2003)

*wow*

To think I'm one of the eight that keep 25-36 Ts

Hmm.....That will soon change thrust me  


any ways have a nice day


geo


----------



## L_mactans (Aug 21, 2003)

I have my 29  "girls", and feeling a NEED to even numbers out.

Kelly (L_mac)


----------



## mebebraz (Aug 21, 2003)

68 right now, trying to thin it out though


----------



## Spiderguided (Aug 21, 2003)

I have 13; my lucky number.
Lori


----------



## petitegreeneyes (Aug 22, 2003)

At the moment 91 T's, I lost two a few weeks ago. Also have 13 pedes, 3 scorpions, 1 tailless whipscorpion, 1 black & white tegu, 1 iguana, 1 plated lizard, and 3 leopard geckos. I believe that is everyone for now until I get my A.genic slings. And it's a hand full plus 3 little girls so between them all I am kept hopping!


----------



## skinheaddave (Aug 22, 2003)

Are we counting captive bred s'lings?

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## OB-1 (Aug 22, 2003)

just got my second T a week or so ago.  but that number will change soon enough. muhahahaha..


----------



## Dafne (Aug 22, 2003)

I have only 18 T's   For now... =D


----------



## MizM (Aug 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by skinheaddave _
> *Are we counting captive bred s'lings?
> 
> Cheers,
> Dave *


I think we should, after all, you spend HOURS AND HOURS AND HOURS feeding them!


----------



## krystal (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: wow*



> _Originally posted by nemesis6sic6 _
> *Hmm.....That will soon change thrust me  *


heh, freudian slip?

er, i think i'm keeping 26 now...but some are lam's.  he won't want them back, though.  i'm sure of it!


----------



## rosehaired1979 (Aug 22, 2003)

19 but adding more next week


----------



## MORBIUS (Aug 22, 2003)

I have 20 as of today, But tomorrow is another day!!!!!


                                                                      MORBIUS 







=D =D


----------



## sojkas (Aug 22, 2003)

17 and probably no more for about one year - too small flat for more,and my God if only neighbours knew


----------



## The Red Queen (Aug 22, 2003)

I only have 17 tarantulas now, but I have had as many as 95... no room to keep them all.   Plus scorpions and other inverts.


----------



## atavuss (Aug 22, 2003)

I honestly do not know how many t's I have as the number varies depending upon how many lings I have on hand, adult males coming and going on breeding loans, etc.  if I had to guess it would be around 75 to 80.  
Ed


----------



## Professor T (Aug 22, 2003)

*Lays Potato Chips*

Apparently Ts are like Lays potato chips, its hard to stop at just one. Over half the collectors that answered the poll so far have 25 or more Ts. I wonder if the people that collect Ts have personalities that are prone to quantity collections, or if the tarantulas themselves are addicting in nature. 

I had only one T for over a decade, visited this forum, and now I have three Ts. This forum does have an addicting element to it!

I admit its easier to add Ts than it is other animals. I spend less than 5 minutes a day caring for my 3 T's husbandry. 

I bet some of your collections take a significant amount of time in upkeep. How much time do you spend on cleaning, feeding, watering, and general upkeep each day???


----------



## belewfripp (Aug 23, 2003)

It takes approximately 3 hours per week to take care of mine, 2 hours for the adults, half an hour for my slings, all of which is on one day, and then assorted cleaning/prey remains pickup totalling about half an hour throughout the week.

Adrian


----------



## Inuleki (Aug 23, 2003)

twice a week, about 5 minutes on the adult/juv and about 10-15 min on all my slings...

not too hard considering all the time i have to spend on my accursed cats

not really, i love my kitties lots, but they're a major pain in the ___ sometimes

-Joshua


----------



## manville (Aug 23, 2003)

I have 10 right now..hmmm...getting more in a couple of weeks..hahaha..


----------



## Pajak (Aug 23, 2003)

*Re: Lays Potato Chips*



> _... This forum does have an addicting element to it!
> ...[/B]_


_ 
 Indeed. Here I'm new, but I'm addicted to one Ts forum (no link - no reason, it is not in English).

Now, I'm starting my addiction with this one!

At this moment: 13 birdspiders. It is hard to stop...
I started with 3 - my girlfriend gave me permission 
only for one - now she sees it is impossible to me to stop. But I am not going to have more than tets say - 20-30; no time to keep (feed) more. 
Rgrds_


----------



## vulpina (Aug 23, 2003)

30.....for now!


Andy


----------



## webspinner (Aug 23, 2003)

I have 50 T's at the moment.


----------



## Snakeboy (Aug 23, 2003)

I have one (voted wrong category). It's my baby! I'm looking into getting a few more slings, and I'm going to try and breed something for the first time. All those Avic. pics just made me get the urge to breed (2 T's) really bad!
Dan


----------



## MizM (Aug 25, 2003)

With 50 of them, it takes us about 3 hours a week to feed clean, etc. But feeding time is my time to handle those that I can, talk to them, etc. It's my relaxing activity! There are about 14 or 15 slings at any given time, and they take about 30 minutes. It's a labor of love!


----------



## Pajak (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MizM _
> *With 50 of them, it takes us about 3 hours a week to feed clean, etc. But feeding time is my time to handle those that I can, talk to them, etc. It's my relaxing activity! There are about 14 or 15 slings at any given time, and they take about 30 minutes. It's a labor of love! *


You talk to your spiders?? I thought that I am the only one... 
I even talked to my fish (now I haven't fish). Rgrds


----------



## MizM (Aug 25, 2003)

Yes I do! And I bet you and I aren't the ONLY ones on this board who talk to their Ts!=D 

My g. rosea, sitting on her eggsack, "tenses up" when I open her enclosure to check humidity. When I talk to her, she "relaxes" and lays back down on the sac.

With some of the others, if I open an enclosure to feed and don't speak, they'll jump when I toss in the cricket. But if I speak to them first, they seem to expect that I'll be tossing something in or picking them up.

I'm in no way suggesting that they "hear" me, or that they "know" me!! But, our voices each have an individual tone and rhythym and I DO think they become accustomed to that after a certain amount of time.


----------



## RazorRipley (Jun 6, 2004)

*How many do you have?*

Im sort of new to the tarantula hobby (if you consider a year and a half new) and I was wondering just how extreme some of you people get with it.... So my questions is, How many Ts in YOUR collection? And if you care to elaborate, which is your favorite one?


----------



## The Red Queen (Jun 6, 2004)

At the moment I have 21 tarantulas and 2 scorpions.  I also have an eggsac of A. avicularia still with mommy

My pressent favorite (for the moment) would have to be my Cyriocosmus elegans... he's a VERY little spider who thinks he's big enough to eat a dog!


----------



## G_Wright (Jun 6, 2004)

I have over 64 last time I counted. My favourite sp is probably _Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_ I have 5 of them and i'm hopeing to breed them I've allready been offerd a few males.    I also have 3 black emp scorpions.


----------



## RazorRipley (Jun 6, 2004)

the other day I found an eggsac of A. avics in my social terrarium, which the mother refuses to let go of.... I never realized how popular avic eggsacs were among collectors until I had one of my own. I also have a Costa Rican Pygmy sac in a homemade incubator, but Im sure Ill find a way to mess that up.


----------



## RazorRipley (Jun 6, 2004)

Im the same way about GBBs, I have 4 of them myself. If I like a species enough Ill often have several. currently Im keeping 108 Ts (only 49 different species). I also have 11 scorps, all different kinds, and 2 centipedes.


----------



## Scorpiove (Jun 6, 2004)

I have limited my personal pets to 4.  3 Tarantulas and 1 Emperor Scorpion.  The 3 Tarantulas are 1 Rose Hair named Hagrid, One Curly Hair named Stalin who molted yesterday, and one Usambara named Ganondorf who molted 3 days ago.  The Emp scorpions name is Hitler.   I don't have a personal favorite.  I love all of them


----------



## RazorRipley (Jun 6, 2004)

Awesome names... Rock on with that! I named my first 50 or so pets, but ran out of ideas. :-(


----------



## rosehaired1979 (Jun 6, 2004)

My husband and I collection comes to 34 Ts  Plus adding a few next weekend as well. My husband has 4 scorps.


----------



## LPacker79 (Jun 6, 2004)

69 with 3 more coming soon. Also received 7 scorps yesterday. My favorite is my Tapinauchenius plumipes.


----------



## rosehaired1979 (Jun 6, 2004)

Oh yeah forgot to add my fav. it has to be the Grammostola aureostriata  My husbands is any kind of Pokie lol


----------



## h11te (Jun 6, 2004)

I have 60 tarantulas as sun i get my last order (in 2 days). The favorite is my sub adult female Brachypelma boehmei.


----------



## cichlidsman (Jun 6, 2004)

*t's*

i have 3 but had 4(died).in a week or so i will have 1 or 2 more. now i have a rosey,zebra and a cobult blue(my fav,). the one that died was a baby rosey.  the 2 that i am getting is a baby rosey(1") and a 1-2" birdeater(theraphosa blondi), i hope anyway.


----------



## rtshaw80 (Jun 6, 2004)

I'm up to 33 T's, I'd like to get some more, in particular aquire some Pokies, but I'm limited now with lack of space!
6 A. geniculata,
1 Aphonopelma sp.
1 A. seemanni
1 A. avicularia
1 A. geroldi
1 A. metallica
1 A. minatrix
6 A. versicolor
6 B. boehmi
1 B. emilia
2 B. smithi
1 C. cyaneopubescans
1 E. pachypus
1 G. rosea
1 P. cambridgei
1 P. irminia
1 T. blondi


----------



## Buspirone (Jun 6, 2004)

I'm holding steady at 15 till I clean out some junk and put in a shelving unit. I'll get around to it ......someday.


----------



## Bearskin10 (Jun 6, 2004)

Well I am not sure of an exact count but is right around 100 give or take a few and that is not including my 74 little A. Laeta s'lings I just hactched. As for favorites? all arboreals, Avics, Psalmos, Taps and Pokies. Oh yea can't forget my little Iridopelma.   Greg


----------



## Vys (Jun 6, 2004)

Currently 8 (I think, haven't seen my C.huahini sling in a while). Two more coming soon, one of them will be my first poec, the other one an adult female A.bicoloratum (who I _hope_ will not bury herself first thing and stay down forever).


----------



## Mendi (Jun 6, 2004)

100 +/-


----------



## G_Wright (Jun 6, 2004)

Vys said:
			
		

> Currently 8 (I think, haven't seen my C.huahini sling in a while). Two more coming soon, one of them will be my first poec, the other one an adult female A.bicoloratum (who I _hope_ will not bury herself first thing and stay down forever).


C.huahini are nice T's they love to web


----------



## Anansi (Jun 6, 2004)

I have about 30, I love them all in their own way...The max I see myself ending up with is about 50...


Acanthoscurria Geniculata (female) Brazilian Giant Black and White
Acanthoscurria Insubtilis Short Haired Zebra
Acanthoscurria Musculosa Brazilian Black Velvet
Aphonopelma Species Carlsbad Green
2 Aphonopelma Bicoloratum Mexican Bloodleg
Aphonopelma Wichitanum Wichita Mountain Red
Brachypelma Smithi (female) Mexican Red Leg
Brachypelma Emilia (female) Mexican Painted
Brachypelma Angustum Costa Rican Red Rump
Chromatopelma Cyaneopubescens Greenbottle Blue
Chilobrachys Fimbriatus Indian Violet
Cyclosternum Fasciatum Costa Rican Tiger Rump
Ephebopus Rufescens Bronze Skeleton
Euathlus Pulcherrimaklaasi Ecuadorian Blue Femur Beauty
Grammostola Aureostriata (female) Chaco Golden Stripe
Grammostola Pulchra (female) Brazilian Black
Haplopelma Longipedum Thai Tiger
Haplopelma Schmidti Chinese Golden Giant Earth Tiger
2 Lasiodora Cristata Red Rump Zebra
Lasiodorides Striatus Orange Striped Birdeater
Nhandu Carapoensis (female) Brazilian Orange
Nhandu Coloratovillosus Brazilian Black and White
Phormictopus Cancerides Haitian Brown
Phormictopus Cubensis Cuban Gold Birdeater
Phormictopus Platus Caribbean Grey Birdeater
Poecilotheria Regalis Indian Ornamental 
Vitalius Platyomma (female) Brazilian Pink Birdeater


----------



## RazorRipley (Jun 6, 2004)

thats a freakin lot.


----------



## JPost (Jun 6, 2004)

Can't wait till I hit you're peoples numbers!

I have 2 T's and 1 Scorp. ;P


----------



## RazorRipley (Jun 6, 2004)

Just gotta do it man! I got my first one in January of last year, had about 15 by summer, and now have 110 give or take 2-3. Read about what sounds neat, and go seize them!


----------



## Mikey_G.Rosea (Jun 6, 2004)

I just have my 1 Rosie, she's a sweetheart though!


----------



## Lopez (Jun 6, 2004)

Aphonopelma sp."Guatemala" x 1
Avicularia avicularia x 2
Avicularia bicegoi x 2
Ceratogyrus bechuanicus x 3
Ceratogyrus darlingi x 5
Chilobrachys fimbratus x 1
Chilobrachys huahini x 4
Chilobrachys sp."burmensis" x 1
Cyriopagopus schioedtei x 3
Cyriopagopus sp."Singapore" x 1
Ephebopus cyanognathus x 11
Ephebopus murinus x 1
Ephebopus rufescens
Haplopelma albostriatum x 4
Haplopelma lividum x 8
Haplopelma minax x 16
Haplopelma schmidti x 4
Haplopelma sp.
Haplopelma sp."aureopilosum" x 1
Haplopelma sp."Longipedum" x 3
Haplopelma sp."Vietnam" x 3
Homoeomma sp."Blau" x 2
Ornithoctonus hainana x 1 
Ornithoctonus sp."Thailand" x 3
Orphnaceus sp."Philipines" x 4
Plesiophrictus guangxienxis x 5
Poecilotheria fasciata x 1
Poecilotheria formosa x 4
Poecilotheria ornata x 3
Poecilotheria pederseni x 2
Poecilotheria regalis x 3
Poecilotheria striata x 2
Psalmopoeus cambridgei x 1
Psalmopoeus irminia x 1
Pterinochilus chordatus x 1
Pterinochilus murinus x 18
Selenocosmia sp."Red" x 4
Stromatopelma calceatum x 2

Think that's it for now.


----------



## Malkavian (Jun 6, 2004)

At this point the only T i have is a lone G.pulchra sling just at 2" 

Next week I hope to (barring natural disaster) get an Avic.avic


I'd like to have a larger collection one of these days, however I'm in an apartment, and I share it with 4 people, so a large spider collection is probably right out....


----------



## MizM (Jun 6, 2004)

47... subject to change at any given moment.
4 or 5 breeding projects.
AND, I just ordered 10 more Kritter Keepers from the petstore.... now, WHAT shall I buy?  

You can also look at this thread to see not only how many, but WHAT everyone has:
Click here... with all eight legs!


----------



## David Burns (Jun 6, 2004)

23 super T's.  C. crawshayi ( fav.)
                    B. smithi
                    3x G. rosea
                    3x P. murinus
                    Hysterocates spc.
                    4x L. parahybana
                    S. calceatum
                    3x H. lividum
                    P. ornata
                    P. regalis
                    P. irminia
                    2x A. avics.
                    A. seemani
  Gotta get 'em all!!!


----------



## Abraxis (Jun 6, 2004)

Got my first one March 22nd 2004... my lovely G. rosea...  as of the weekend coming up...  I will have 2 A. seemanni's... 2 A. avicularia's... G. pulchra... C. fascinatum... and P. ornata and rufilata...  this weekend... I will be getting P. regalis, C. cyanopubescens, and a T. blondi...  plus whatever else comes my way when I pick up my package on Saturday...   Can't Wait... Can't Wait... Can't Wait...

In Short... 12 officially...  in 2.5 months...including 3 pokies and a T. blondi...   Love them all...  BTW... sizes vary from .5" to 3"...

Peace Out

Ken


----------



## David_F (Jun 7, 2004)

Right now I've got 19 Ts and one Brown Recluse.  I think my favorites are my A. versicolor slings.  But the P. murinus is a close second.


----------



## da_illest (Jun 7, 2004)

i have/had 40+ t's with 4 breeding projects on the go... too lazy to name them all though..


----------



## DnKslr (Jun 7, 2004)

I did have 32 but now I'm down to just 24
5 G aureostriatas
1 B auratum
1 B boehmei
1 B emelia
1 B smithi
1 B vagans
1 E camperstratus
1 C fasciatum
1 H lividum
1 P scofa
2 P cancerides
1 T blondi
1 G rosea
2 G pulchras
1 A avic
1 P murinus
1 A genic
1 L parahbana

I am working on expanding my collection in the near future. My wish list never seems to come to an end...


----------



## ShaunHolder (Jun 7, 2004)

I started into this hobby through scorpions. I first bought an Emperaor, then found some wild caught scorpions in the mountains of Phoenix, AZ. I recently purchased my Tarantula and fell in love them. I plan on buying more soon, but still deciding on whats best for me.

4 Scorpions
1 Centruroides exilicauda 
2 Vaejovis spinigeris 
1 Pandinus imperator

1 Tarantula
1 G.Rosea


----------



## GoTerps (Jun 7, 2004)

Right now I'm at 103 T's of 64 species.


----------



## vulpina (Jun 7, 2004)

I have 41 different species in my cares right now, but will be adding a few more soon.

Andy


----------



## leo3375 (Jun 7, 2004)

I just have a G. rosea at the moment. I'm looking into getting an A. seemani next.


----------



## RazorRipley (Jun 7, 2004)

Hey Dianne, how about letting me get one of those Chaco golden knees huh?


----------



## Ker (Jun 7, 2004)

Im very much a newbie. I had a T that I inherited from my brothers wife about three yrs ago, but I just ended up taking care of her for a few months.  The beginning of the addiction I guess. I bought the first of my own back in April of 2000, and now Im up to 12 with five more expected in the mail this week!!

g. aureostriata, several rose hairs, cobalt blue, goliath pinkfoot, metallic pinktoe, a versicolor, and avic avic, a red knee, a red leg, pink zebra beauty, and a geniculta...


----------



## spyderguy1983 (Jun 7, 2004)

I only have 19 but am planning on expanding soon. My fav would have to be my B. Smithi


----------



## DnKslr (Jun 7, 2004)

Hmmm, my favorite huh?

Ummmm...., well....,
I'd have to say my favorite would be my female B smithi.
B smithi because she the second T I aquired and I had to save up just to get her. At the time I was really hurting financially so I made it my goal to save enough to buy a B smithi. It took me a few months but I finally got the money and then I found the perfect T after searching several pet stores. Working so hard to get something like that and then finding out its a female just makes it all the sweeter!


----------



## The Juice (Jun 7, 2004)

I have six right now, about 4 months ago I had about 12. I got rid of all my petholes except 1 my skeleton, and she comes out to see me almost every night. I have 3 favorites GBB, Skeleton, and my Haitian Brown.


----------



## pelo (Jun 7, 2004)

The most I had was appr. 150 spiders of appr. 60 different species.Since then I've thinned out and have around 60 spiders of 23 different species which most are young/subadult females or mature females waiting on mature/maturing males for breeding projects..........


----------



## KZoo (Jun 7, 2004)

*I swear, I never thought ...*

I'd be getting so MANY!!!!
Avic. versicolor
Avic. Huriana
T. gigas
C. fasciatum (2)
P. regalis
Ps. irminia
Ps. cambridgei
A. seemani
P. lugardi
P. murinus (OBT)
Hap. sp. (unsure - maybe "longipedum"?)
Hap. schmidti
Hap. lividum
L. difficilis
A. geniculata
L. cristata (2)
N. coloratovillosus
 AND - coming in the mail on the 18th of this month -
P. ornata
Eph. uataman
Pamph. nigricolor
C. fimbriatus
Pamph. platyomma

MERCY - somebody STOP me!!!!!


----------



## BigSam (Jun 7, 2004)

29 Tarantuals and 3 snakes

Sam,


----------



## Mike H. (Jun 7, 2004)

Female L.cristata
Female Green Bottle Blue
Female P.regalis
A.geniculata
C.fasciatum
L.parahybana
P.cancerides
B.smithi
Male L.cristata
Emperor scorpian


Will be getting a few more in the months to come...

Regards, Mike  :}


----------



## Tony (Jun 8, 2004)

About 160, of 'about' 50 species, including a few of the high desirables, immanis, THE metallica, mesomelas , BIG B baumgarteni, P ultramurinus.........the usuall stuff 
T


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Jun 8, 2004)

I don't feel like listing them ALL, as I have a lot, but if you...

Click Here... 

you can view my list of Ts and after u get there and u click on the SID (Spider Identification Number) you can view its pic along with other info.

In summary, I have 40 Ts consisting of 24 species.

I also have:

1 adult P. emperator
5 baby P. emperator
1 adult H. spinifer
8 baby H. spinifer
1 female L. mactans


----------



## RazorRipley (Jun 16, 2004)

If im not careful im going to lose some poecilotherias to friends... Im feeling generous


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Jun 16, 2004)

RazorRipley said:
			
		

> If im not careful im going to lose some poecilotherias to friends... Im feeling generous


My arms are always open to free stuff!  ;P


----------



## MizM (Jun 16, 2004)

RazorRipley said:
			
		

> If im not careful im going to lose some poecilotherias to friends... Im feeling generous


Throw caution to the wind! You can NEVER have any fun being CAREFUL, old buddy old pal!!!


----------



## abstract (Jun 16, 2004)

24 - and I feel like that's not near enough after reading this thread


----------



## MizM (Jun 16, 2004)

abstract said:
			
		

> 24 - and I feel like that's not near enough after reading this thread


You're right, you should have at least TWICE that many!!!


----------



## WhiteRabbit (Jun 16, 2004)

80 +/- Tarantulas


----------



## Punisher (Jun 16, 2004)

A. metallica x 2 f,
A. minatrix x2 f,
A. versicolor
A. avicularia
A. purpurea x4
A. geniculata x2
B. cyaneifemur
B. rudloffi
B. angustum F
B. smithi x3 2 f,
B. auratum F,m,m
B. emilia F,F,Mm
B. klassi F,F,M,Mm
B. vagans
B. boehmi
B. ruhnaui x3 m,f,
C. fimbriatus x2
C. cyaneopubescens 
C. fasciatum x2
C. pentalore F
C. crawshayi
E. cyanognathus
H. lividium x 2 m,f
H. maculata x2 F,
G. aureostriata x2 pen male,
G. pulchra x2
H. schmidti blk. x4
L. parahybana
M. robustum x 2 (m,f)
N. chromatus
P. metallica x 2
P. regalis x 7 f,
P. ornata x 2
P. formosa x3
P. pederseni x3 Mm,,
P. striata
P. fasciata x2
P. miranda F
P. rufilata x 2
P. subfusca x3
P. nigricolor x 3
P. platyomma x2 f,MM,MM
P. sp. ecuador(pampho)
P. ultramurinus
P. murinus x2 f,f
P. cancerides x 20
P. irminia 
S. calceatum 
T. gigas x2

    Thats it up till this week.  More to come soon though.  I bought most of these in the last 12 months.  I need more $$!  I really should get my priorities in line!


----------



## Lyle Beach (Jun 16, 2004)

Currently:

A. seemani
B. smithi
C. cyaneopubescens
G. rosea
H. lividum
P. regalis

Hopefully more to come!


----------



## WayneT (Jun 16, 2004)

26 and counting...should be getting a couple more this weekend.  I'd list them all out, but I'm too wiped.
It's funny...they made me take a year of Latin in school, and I swore that was the last of it I'd ever see again.  So what do I do?  Get into a hobby where I'm saying or spelling it 30 or 40 times a day


----------



## DE3 (Jun 17, 2004)

....60+.  And I really need to trim down the lot, due to space limitations.  I'll come up with a list.


----------



## Pterinochilus (Jun 17, 2004)

Hello !

My T's At the moment, there will be a lot more in the future 

Avicularia Metallica
Brachypelma Smithi-Emilia
Brachypelma Boehmei
Brachypelma Vagans
Ceratogyrus Bechuanicus
Citharischius Crawshayi 
Chilobrachys Huahini
Chilobrachys Fimbriatus 
Harpactira Tigrina 
Haplopelma Albostriatum 
Grammostola Rosea 
Nhandu colloratovilosum 
Pterinochilus Murinius RCF 
Selenocosmia peerboomi 
Stromatopelma calceata 
Psalmopoeus Cambridgei 
Poecilotheria Regalis 

Greets
Tom


----------



## Pterinochilus (Jun 17, 2004)

Oeppss.. I Forgot my Sweet Sub-Adult Eucratoscelus Pachypus Female


----------



## Tony (Jun 17, 2004)

Tom
Your smithi-emilia is a hybrid then? I have a 3" female hybrid here, it was done on the east coast,USA
T


----------



## Mendi (Jun 17, 2004)

With the new additions coming, the swapping and trading, I don't quite know right now... Guessing around 80some, but it has been as high as 120 and down to 60. I do have 30 resident females that only gets bigger in number, as they build up, and I'm pretty possesive over them. With raising slings I'm normally getting 3 males to every female, so you can understand why I'm keeping them, or most all of them

If you want to see what they are, check the 1st page of the Sticky in the Watering Hole


----------



## Scylla (Jun 17, 2004)

*19*

1  G. rosea adult
11 G. rosea slings left over from her egg sac
1  G. pulchra
1  G. aureostriata
1  B. smithi
1  B. auratum
1  B. boehmei
1  Aphonopelma species (flagstaff orange?)
1  A. versicolor


----------



## dwdeloach (Jun 17, 2004)

Four until the next show.

1 - B. Smithi - Female
1 - C. Cyaneopubescens - Unknown
1 - G. Aureostriata - Unknown
1 - G. Rosea - Unknown


----------



## RazorRipley (Jun 24, 2004)

Ker said:
			
		

> Im very much a newbie. I had a T that I inherited from my brothers wife about three yrs ago, but I just ended up taking care of her for a few months.  The beginning of the addiction I guess. I bought the first of my own back in April of 2000, and now Im up to 12 with five more expected in the mail this week!!
> 
> g. aureostriata, several rose hairs, cobalt blue, goliath pinkfoot, metallic pinktoe, a versicolor, and avic avic, a red knee, a red leg, pink zebra beauty, and a geniculta...


Cool, with all these new additions, that puts me in the 130s somewhere


----------



## Bark (Jun 24, 2004)

5 Total   


1 B Smithi juv
2 G Aureostriata slings
1 H Maculata sling
1 B Albopilosum sling


----------



## Bothrops (Jun 24, 2004)

Acanthoscurria cordubensis
Acanthoscurria sternalis (x2)
Grammostola pulchra
Avicularia avicularia
Pterinochilus murinus "usambara" (x3)

The next week I will have some B. emilia, A. versicolor and A. azuraklaasi slings.

My favorite is the subadult female OBT.


----------



## Socrates (Jun 24, 2004)

I have 4 as of this week....<still SO happy about my addition   >

1 x G. Rosea
1 x Acanthoscurria Geniculata (male)
1 x Brachypelma Smithi (male)
1 x Avicularia Avicularia 

---
Wendy
---


----------



## Demonica (Jun 24, 2004)

I have 2 rose hairs at the moment a male and a female.
my next one will be a curly hair...black if i can find one.


----------



## grammostola1953 (Jun 24, 2004)

53...and that's enough...really...no more...I MEAN it this time...what was that,Tony?...There's a swap next week?...I'm not going!...well, maybe just to look...oh, dammit!...nevermind... :8o


----------



## Chavalon (Jun 24, 2004)

1 G. rosea.
1 B. vegans (it seems).

I'm already thinking on ordering a custom terrarium so i can place meybe a A. versicolor, a B. bohemi is also considered... *sigh.


----------



## spidergoddess (Jun 24, 2004)

G. rosea (4)
B. smithi (6)
L. parahybana (7)
B. vagans (5)
B. auratum (2)
B. boehmei (2)
P. cancerides (2)
B. albopilosum
A. seemanni
C. brachycephalus
Chilobrachys Asian Smoky
B. emilia
B. angustum
A. moderatum
B. klaasi
B. pallidum/verdezi
A. avicularia
A. metallica
Pterror Demon Cheeto
G. aureostriata
L. cristata/N. chromatus
L. difficilis
T. pruriens
And if the PO will do their job today and deliver...
A. versicolor (5)
A. avicularia (2)

About half are at least 2 years old, the other half new slings this year.


----------



## inked (Jun 25, 2004)

just 9, and 7 of them being slings... 
selenocosmia, selenotypus, and phlogiellus spp.. 

will slowly get more but for now am happy.. gives me a bit more time to spend with these spiders rather then rushing through more of them..


----------



## Citharischius (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi !

I've got 14 Spiders. 
Here they are :
-Citharischius Crawshayi adult female
-Pterinochilus murinus RCF adult female
-Poecilotheria Regalis adult female
-Haplopelma lividum juvenile/sub adult
-Haplopelma albostriatum juvenile/sub adult
-Harpactira sp. sub adult
-Chilobrachys huahini sub adult (she's quite big tough)
-Ceratogyrus Bechuanicus juvenile ( she's just molted yesterday)
-Psalmopoeus Cambridgei juvenile
-Stromatopelma Calceata spiderling (quite big , she's 2 á 3 cm already)
-Holothele incei spiderling (2 month's old)
-Selenocosmia peerboomi (2 month's old)
-and 2x grammostola pulchra juvenile . (I bought them last year in January and they were really small , like 1 cm or so, now they're 4 cm  But really I dont think they're beautiful , but just cute cause I raised them )

My favorite spider must be my Chilobrachys huahini , but that's because she was my very first spider . I bought her one year ago . But I wanted more spiders . 
My citharischius crawshayi adult female and my P.regalis adult female are 2 of my favorites too !


----------



## L_mactans (Jun 25, 2004)

42 Ts, of about 34 different species and one trapdoor spider... and hoping that this number has sated the addiction. It better have sated the addiction, b/c they have their own bedroom... and its FULL   

Kelly (L_mac)


----------



## Jeff_C (Jun 25, 2004)

I have so lost track! I guess that means it's time to stop   well at least until I get them all cataloged. 

Let's just say somewhere north of 70 (not counting losses) in the 18 months that we've been collecting.

Jeff


BTW, I hope you are all updating the sticky in the Watering Hole


----------



## K MUELLER (Jun 25, 2004)

:} I stopped counting at 40, I think it is a ty between my king baboon and my b. bohemi  ,who am I kidding I keep finding a new favorite all the time, I really need to go to AA  arachnolics anonomous!!! Later-Karl


----------



## Sasa (Jun 26, 2004)

*Tarantulas:*
0.1.2 Acanthoscurria geniculata
0.0.1 Aphonopelma anax
0.0.2 Aphonopelma bicoloratum
0.0.1 Aphonopelma chalcodes
0.0.4 Aphonopelma crinirufum, Costa Rica
0.0.1 Aphonopelma crinitum
3.6 Aphonopelma seemanni
0.0.1 Avicularia azuraklaasi
1.0 Avicularia geroldi
0.0.5 Avicularia metallica, Cayenne
0.0.1 Avicularia purpurea
0.1 Avicularia versicolor 
0.0.2 Brachypelma auratum
0.0.2 Brachypelma boehmei 
0.1 Brachypelma emilia
0.0.2 Brachypelma schröderi
0.0.2 Brachypelma smithi
0.1 Brachypelma vagans
0.0.2 Chilobrachys guangxiensis
0.1.1 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
0.0.1 Cyclosternum fasciatum
0.0.1 Cyclosternum pentalore
0.0.3 Euathlus pulcherrimaklaasi
0.0.1 Eupalaestrus weijenberghi
0.0.2 Grammostola aureostriata
0.0.2 Grammostola pulchra 
2.0 Grammostola rosea
0.0.1 Haplopelma albostriatum
0.1 Haplopelma lividum 
0.0.4 Heteroscodra maculata 
0.0.2 Holothele incei
0.1 Homoeomma sp. Peru
0.0.3 Hysterocrates hercules
0.0.2 Lasiodora klugi
0.0.3 Lasiodora parahybana
0.0.3 Lasiodora striatipes
0.0.1 Lasiodorides striatus
0.0.1 Pamphobeteus platyomma
0.1.2 Poecilotheria fasciata
1.0 Poecilotheria ornata
0.0.4 Poecilotheria pederseni
0.0.2 Poecilotheria regalis
0.0.1 Psalmopoeus irminia
0.0.2 Pterinochilus murinus, usambara
0.1.3 Theraphosa blondi 
0.0.2 Thrixopelma pruriens


*Others:*
0.0.1 Cupiennius salei
0.0.2 Lycosa erythrognatha(Scaptocosa erythrognatha)
0.4 Latrodectus mactans mactans

1.1 Bothriechis schlegelii 
1.1.2 Corallus hortulanus 
0.0.1 Gonyosoma oxycephala
1.3 Panterophis g. guttatus 
0.3 Eublepharis macularius
0.0.1 Tiliqua gigas
0.0.1 Hadrurus sp. (spadix)
0.1 Heterometrus spinifer


----------



## lta3398 (Jul 1, 2004)

I currently have five, 2 adults and three slings. I plan on expanding as soon as i can. My favorite is my beloved A. Seemaani, who is pictured at the left. I have had it the longest, and have had a few die over the years, but it has been around a while!


----------



## m@rvin (Jul 1, 2004)

27, but getting more every week! :} 


0.0.1 Acanthoscurria geniculata
0.0.1 Avicularia metallica 
0.0.1 Avicularia versicolor
0.1.0 Brachypelma albopilosum
0.1.1 Brachypelma smithi
0.0.1 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
0.0.1 Grammostola pulchra 
0.1.0 Haplopelma lividum
0.0.1 Haplopelma minax
0.0.1 Haplopelma schmidti
0.0.3 Lasiodora klugi
0.0.1 Megaphobema mesomelas
0.0.2 Nhandu chromatus
0.0.1 Nhandu colloratovillosus
0.1.0 Psalmophoeus cambridgei
0.1.0 Psalmophoeus pulcher 
0.0.2 Psalmophoeus sp. (Costa Rica)
0.1.0 Poecilotheria regalis
0.2.0 Pterinochilus murinus "Usambara"
0.0.2 Tapinauchenius latipes


----------



## Tescos (Jul 1, 2004)

Acanthoscurria geniculata 
Aphonopelma bicolouratum 
Aphonopelma chalcodes 
Aphonopelma seemanni 
Avicularia avicularia 
Avicularia bicegoi x2
Avicularia metallica x3
Avicularia minatrix 
Avicularia purpurea 
Avicularia vericolour x20
Brachypelma albopilosum 
Brachypelma auratum 
Brachypelma boehmi 
Brachypelma emilia 
Brachypelma smithi 
Brachypelma vagans x2
Ceratogyrus bechuanicus 
Ceratogyrus darlingi x3
Ceratogyrus marshalli 
Ceratogyrus meridionalis x4
Ceratogyrus sanderi 
Chilobrachys fimbriatus  
Chromatopelma cyanocubescens 
Citharischius crawchayi 
Cyclosternum fasciatum 
Cyriocosmus elegans x3
Cyriocosmus elegans (Venezuela) 
Cyriopagopus schioedtei
Cyriopagopus spp 
Ephebopus cyanognathus x5
Ephebopus murinus 
Ephebopus rufescens x2
Eucratoscelus pachypus 
Grammostola actaeon 
Grammostola rosea 
Hapalopus triseriatus 
Haplopelma albostriatum x3
Haplopelma lividum x4
Haplopelma schmidti x2
Heteroscodra maculata 
Holothele incei 
Holothele spp x2
Homeeomma spp blue 
Hysterocrates gigas 
Iridopelma hirsutum 
Lasiodora difficilis x2
Lasiodora Klugi x 12
Lasiodora parahybana x2
Megaphobema mesomelas 
Megaphobema robustum 
Megaphobema velvetosma
Nhandu coloratovillosus x2
Nhandu chromatus (Pet trade Lasiodora cristata)
Ornithoctonus andersoni (Most likely Chilobrachys spp)
Pamphobeteus ornatus 
Pamphobeteus spp "platyomma" x2
Pamphobeteus ultramainus 
Phormictopus cancerides x2
Poecilotheria formosa x2
Poecilotheria pederseni 
Poecilotheria regalis 
Poecilotheria rufilata 
Psalmopoeus cambridgei x6
Psalmopoeus irminia 
Psalmopoeus pulchra x2
Pterinochilus chordatus 
Pterinochilus murinus (RCF) x4
Pterinochilus murinus (TCF) x4
Selenocosmia peerboomi x3
Stromatopelma calceatum 
Tapinauchenius cupreus 
Thereaphosa blondi 
Xenesthis immanis
also have a few scorps
This is a mix of adults slings and juvs! I will most likely cut back on this lot though and just keep 20 or so!.....Then again I might not it can be hard to decied what to keep if you´ve raised most from spiderlings  :?


----------



## kosh (Jul 1, 2004)

i currently have 13.....
2 adult G. rosea (1 male and 1 female)
1 subadult B. albopilosum
1 C. cyaneopubescens (GBB)
1 A. versicolor
1 P. murinus (OBT)
2 L. cristata
5 G. rosea slings

i hope to get rid of about 4 of the G. rosea slings as they are from the sack i bred and i just wanted to keep them for the heck of it.....but they are growing too slow and i dont really want 7 Rosehairs so I will find homes for some of the slings....


----------



## Ker (Jul 1, 2004)

My collection seems to be growing by leaps and bounds.. I have a t addiction that is not helped by the for sale section of this forum at all !! After selling a few, trading a few, and what not, I am currently at this :

g. aureostriata- 1 a. male, 1 a. female
a.avicularia- 1 s/a female
h. lividum- 1 a. female
t. apophysis- 1 u/s juvenile
l. cristata- 1 u/s juvenile
p.pederseni- 3 u/s juveniles
p. rufilata- 2 u/s juveniles
b boehmie- 1 sling
g. rosea- 1 u/s subadult, and 1 sling
p. nigricolor- 1 sling

I cant even begin to list what is "on order", as I am not sure I can remember them all at this time !!


----------



## sojkas (Jul 1, 2004)

Have currently 27, but waiting for next 10  I wanted 8, but couldn't refuse 2 free slings of B. emilia  :} 

I'll try to write all of them w/o walkng to check it :
- Vitalius Cristatus *3
- Acanthoscurria geniculata *2
- Avicularia avicularia *2
- Brachypelma albopilosum*2
- Brachypelma boehmei
- Brachypelma smithi
- Chromatopelma cyanopubescens*4
- Grammostola pulchra
- Hysterocrates hercules ( i think this one's still alive->food diappears ;P)
- Lasiodora klugi*7
- Lasiodora parahybana*3

Waiting to get :
- Theraphosa blondi*2
- Avicularia metallica*3
- Brachypelma smithi*3
- Brachypelma emilia*2


----------



## Channel Xero (Jul 2, 2004)

not a lot... and Im not going to tell you how many cuz you woll make fun of me!   but I will say, less than 10


----------



## Hogge2k (Jul 2, 2004)

7 at the moment. My appartment is really smal and I refuse to give my pets more space than myself  :? 

1 Lasiodora Parahybana
3 Theraphosa Blondi
1 Grammostola Rosea
1 Pterinochilus murinus usambara
1 Avicularia Metallica


----------



## Tescos (Jul 2, 2004)

Channel Xero said:
			
		

> not a lot... and Im not going to tell you how many cuz you woll make fun of me!   but I will say, less than 10


If you have hundreds or just one it makes no odds to most people. Just because many people have lots it doesn´t make them anymore clever and the same goes for the owning of the more rarer spp.
I know some really knowledgable people who have only a few tarantulas in their collection ,and I dont think of them any different. People keep and collect tarantulas for many different reasons,all off which are important to the owner.
For me one of the reasons I have so many is because I was able to get most of them quite cheap as spiderlings and I injoy the challange of trying to raise them to adulthood.
If anyone did make fun of you for owning only a couple of tarantulas, then
that person would at the end of the day be showing what a prat he or she is. ;P


----------



## Tarangela (Jul 2, 2004)

Right now we have about 35 give or take a few.  I love them all to death!!!  I have 4 rose hairs, and have had them since 99   The rest is a mix of avics, pokes, haplopelma, brachys, etc.  I have nature's jewlery everywhere 

And I spend a LOT of time with them.

As far as a favorite, I have so many to chose from, but a heart-touching one is Paw-paw (like grandpa). lol  He has always been VERY well behaved, and always minds his manners!  He did very well in a spider presentation at a local middle school last month   I took him, a pinktoe, redknee, and my chaco golden knee.  Anyway, he has more than lived his life, and I can't believe he is still alive, since his ultimate molt was on 01/01/01!!

He is always readily available to hold!  W/ no fussing!


----------



## Mattyb (Jul 2, 2004)

I have 6 T's and a Snake.....if i wouldn't have spent over $300 on my snake and $120 on my T.Blondi then i'd prolly have more. My fav. T is my T.Blondi just cause she is so big, and it is so awesome watching her take down a full grown mouse, or any living thing i put in there.....even my hand... :8o


----------



## Sheri (Jul 18, 2004)

*How many do you have?*

Let's figure out what the average is.


----------



## Immortal_sin (Jul 18, 2004)

approx 150-175...haven't counted lately


----------



## Didymus (Jul 18, 2004)

Two spiderlings.


----------



## Sheri (Jul 18, 2004)

Wait! I was doing the poll!


----------



## Megalodon (Jul 18, 2004)

1 yaay...for now anyways..


----------



## Bearskin10 (Jul 18, 2004)

100 plus for me.  Greg


----------



## manville (Jul 18, 2004)

I have 15!!!! yay!!!! lol


----------



## Lopez (Jul 18, 2004)

Immortal_sin said:
			
		

> approx 150-175...haven't counted lately


Pretty much the same here.


----------



## Stealth Taco (Jul 18, 2004)

Just 1 for me, although I have 2 more coming in the mail! YAY!


----------



## leo3375 (Jul 18, 2004)

I only have 2… for now. I might get a third one in a few months.


----------



## LPacker79 (Jul 18, 2004)

Somewhere between 70 and 74. I need to do an accurate inventory again.


----------



## Lucifer (Jul 18, 2004)

*50-75 But...*

That doesn't include hundreds of slings right now.


----------



## Jakob (Jul 18, 2004)

Around 135 or so...and hundreds of spiderlings


----------



## bodc21 (Jul 18, 2004)

42 for me.


----------



## chuck (Jul 18, 2004)

just got numbers 11 and 12 today.
got my 2nd purpurea and a Hercules Baboon at the expo in ny.


----------



## David Burns (Jul 18, 2004)

Over 50 but I'm including slings.


----------



## Bothrops (Jul 18, 2004)

About 20-25


----------



## WayneT (Jul 18, 2004)

31 and counting...


----------



## protheus (Jul 18, 2004)

sheri said:
			
		

> Let's figure out what the average is.


So are  we looking for just tarantulas, spiders in general, or arachnids, or invertebrates, or pets...? 

Chris


----------



## Sheri (Jul 18, 2004)

protheus said:
			
		

> So are  we looking for just tarantulas, spiders in general, or arachnids, or invertebrates, or pets...?
> 
> Chris


I think we are limiting it to tarantulas, since it is in the tarantula forum


----------



## protheus (Jul 18, 2004)

sheri said:
			
		

> I think we are limiting it to tarantulas, since it is in the tarantula forum


Ok, then does the wolf spider from Taranto count?   Just being picky. ;P

Chris


----------



## Scylla (Jul 18, 2004)

*20*

2 new A. purpurea today makes 20.  I can't believe it.  When I started I only wanted ONE!!!  (I was never good at math)  

Next up, a pair of G. pulchra!


----------



## SkyeSpider (Jul 18, 2004)

16, currently. Then again, I try to keep the numbers low.

-Bryan


----------



## armstrong82 (Jul 18, 2004)

i have eight at the moment and hope to have many more in the future


----------



## Mattyb (Jul 18, 2004)

8 Ts for me...


----------



## Satanika (Jul 19, 2004)

Immortal_sin said:
			
		

> approx 150-175...haven't counted lately


Ditto here as well.   


Debby & Scott


----------



## Mojo Jojo (Jul 19, 2004)

I'm down to 4: A. minatrix, A. versicolor, B. emelia, and P. cambridgei.  If I could get E. cyanognathus, I think that my collection would be complete.  I'd maybe consider B. auratum.

Jon


----------



## Philth (Jul 19, 2004)

as of today, 83 species, not includinging several hundread slings from breeding projects.


----------



## Sasa (Jul 19, 2004)

approx 55 (34 species), more coming soon.

  OMG Do I really have so many T´s


----------



## SCtarantulas (Jul 19, 2004)

......I have 1   
well so far


----------



## spider (Jul 19, 2004)

If all goes well, I will be getting about 20 after I come home from vacation in Arkansas. And then after these breeding loans, if I`m lucky with them, I won`t even count how many I`ll have! 


 The Genic or "brocklehursti" is being bred with a couple of different females. Or if it turns out to be a Brockle it will be switched out with kelly, getting me a geniculata. Then that`ll be bred with Jay`s female and a couple of his pals females. 

 I also sent two males to Kelly Girl, but I`ll have to ask Micheal Jacobi about them. She sold the females to him and I`ll still be getting the slings, If any.

 Yep, A lot of spiders will be heading my way...   

 BTW, Thank you both, Jay and Kelly Girl!


----------



## Zibi (Jul 19, 2004)

Just 8  But so far so good, i'm going to buy more.


----------



## Tarantula Lover (Jul 19, 2004)

I have 13 amazing t's!


James


----------



## RazorRipley (Jul 19, 2004)

around 150/160


----------



## Lopez (Jul 19, 2004)

I overestimated! 
It's 125 at the moment.


----------



## Mojo Jojo (Jul 20, 2004)

Since I have thinned my collection down, I feel like I actually have more of an interes in the actual spiders that I have, rather than an overall general interest in spiders.

Jon


----------



## Chris R (Aug 2, 2004)

*Super hobby!*

I just started this year and boy does it get out of control!
Currently I have,

3 - E. murinus
1 - B. rudloffi
6 - L. parahybanas

Soon to arrive 4 more B. rudloffi and 1 P. pulchra!


----------



## Inkognito2k (Aug 2, 2004)

Hi,
I counted my spiders and i´ve 76 T´s..

My T´s 

Gr€€tz Sven

Edit:
I forgot..
I´ve 2.0 elephe guattata guattata <-- it´s the old name i know 
1.1 Physognathus	cocincinus
1.1 Pogona vitticeps


----------



## leo3375 (Aug 2, 2004)

To update my last post in here, about three weeks ago I added a G. pulchra to my collection, bringing it up to 2 Ts. I'm looking into getting an A. versicolor in about three months.


----------



## mouse (Aug 2, 2004)

i have 10 now
i bought a rosie in january, then in july a A.avic., then i got 8 slings from swift
(B.smithi, L.parahybana, G.aureostrata, A.seemanni, A.geniculata, H.masulata, E.campustratus, P.cambridgei)
i want more, but got to save up the money and find room for them

i also have 3 baby bearded dragons
fishtank - 3 guppies, aquadic crab, 3 ghostsrimp, molly, black moor, fantail goldfish, pleco, crawdad, 
i had 2 redeared sliders and about 40 petrats ( had to get rid of them - apt.managers didn't want me to have them - no cats or dogs either)
2 kids - 1 husband
dianne


----------



## Andreas (Aug 2, 2004)

Hello everyone !

I'm the new Guy, having actually 21 Ts, and here there are, my Sweeties =)...

Acanthoscurria geniculata 1,0
Aphonopelma crinitum 0,1
Aphonopelma seemanii 0,1
Avicularia metallica 0,0,1
Avicularia versicolor 0,0,3
Brachypelma albopilosum 1,0
Brachypelma auratum 0,1
Brachypelma boehmei 0,0,1
Brachypelma emilia 0,1
Brachypelma smithi 0,1
Brachypelma vagans 1,0,1
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens 0,2 ( both freshly molted)
Grammostola aureostriata 1,0
Grammostola pulchra 0,1 ( molting today or tomorrow...)
Grammostola rosea 0,1 ( my first one)
Megaphobema robustum 0,0,1 ( i hope, a Girl...)
Pamphobeteus sp. 0,1 ( i think antinous, bought as T. blondi ...)

Yeah, i hope, this will be an successfully Exchange with you all, and if my English is a little bad, sorry, my last English Lessons in School are 12 Years ago =)... But here i can learn from " Experts", i hope   

Greets, Andreas

PS: Super international Audience in this Place !


----------



## RazorRipley (Aug 18, 2004)

ANIMAL INVENTORY - Friday, August 13th

Scientific Name(Genus/species),  Common Name,  Quantity

Tarantulas:
Citharichius crawshayi - King Baboon - 3
Nhandu coloratovillosus - Brazilian Black & White - 11
Nhandu carapoensis - Brazilian Red - 1
Ceratogyrus bechuanicus - Curved HOrn Baboon - 1
Ceratogyrus marshalli - Straight Horn Baboon - 1
Megaphobema robustum - Colombian Giant - 2
Lasiodora parahybana - Salmon Pink Birdeater - 14
Lasiodora cristata - Giant Black & White - 3
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens - Greenbottle Blue - 3
Aphonopelma borelli - 2
Aphonopelma anax - Rio Grande Gold - 2
Aphonopelma calcodes - Mexican Blond - 1
Aphonopelma bicoloratum - Mexican Bloodleg - 1
Aphonopelma sp. - Flagstaff Orange - 1
Aphonopelma seemani - Costa Rican Zebra - 1
Poecilotheria regalis - Indian Ornamental - 11
Poecilotheria ornata - Fringed Ornamental - 1
Poecilotheria rufilata - Redslate Ornamental - 3
Poecilotheria pederseni - Pedersen's "Ghost" Ornamental - 1
Poecilotheria formosa - Salem Ornamental - 1
Avicularia laeta - 1
Avicularia avicularia - Pinktoe - 3
Avicularia versicolor - Antilles Pinktoe - 6
Avicularia metallica - Metallic Pinktoe - 2
Avicularia minatrix - 1Avicularia laeta - 1
Cyrotophylis portoricae - Puerto Rican Pygmy - 1
Psalmopoeus irminia - Suntiger - 3
Psalmopoeus cambridgei - Trinidad Chevron - 7
Vitallius-Pamphobeteus platyomma - Brazilian Pink - 1
Brachypelma auratum - Mexican Flameknee - 1
Brachypelma smithi - Mexican Redknee - 15
Brachypelma emilia - Mexican Redleg - 13
Brachypelma albolipsum - Curly Hair - 1
Brachypelma vagans - Mexican Redrump - 4
Brachypelma klaasi - Mexican Pink - 1
Brachypelma ruhnaui - Mexican Golden Redrump - 1
Brachypelma boehmei - Mexican Fireleg - 1
Selenoscosmia arndsti - New Guinea Black Femur - 1
Haplopelma schmidti - Chinese Earth Tiger - 1
Haplopelma lividum - Cobalt Blue - 2
Hysterocrates hercules - Goliath Baboon - 1
Pternochilus sp. - Usambara Orange Baboon - 1
Stromatopelma calceatum - Featherleg Baboon - 1
Heteroscodra maculata - Togo Starburst - 1
Cyriopagopus schoedtei - Malyasian Earth Tiger - 1
Chilobrachy fimbriatus - Indian Violet - 2
Grammastola rosea - Chilean Rosehair - 6
Grammastola auerostriata - Chaco Goldenknee - 1
Eucratoscelus pachypus - Stout legged Dwarf - 1
campestrati - Pink Zebra Beauty - 2
Ephebopus murinus - French Guyana Skeleton - 2 
Acanthoscurria brocklehursti - Giant Black & White - 2
Acanthoscurria geniculata - Giant Whiteknee - 1 
Acanthoscurria fracta - 3
Phormictopus cancerides - Haitian Brown - 1

Scorpions:
Parabuthus mossambicensis - Yellow Thicktail Spitter - 1
Parabuthus transvaalicus - Black Thicktail Spitter - 1
Opisthacanthus sp.? - South African Creeper? - 1
imperator - Emperor - 2
Flat Rock - 1
Babycurus jacksoni - Red Devil - 2

OF COURSE, EVERYTHING ON MY LIST IS ALWAYS FOR SALE


----------



## Greg Wolfe (Aug 18, 2004)

*How many...*

52. Here goes;
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
Xenesthis Immanis
T. Blondi's (2)
Ephebopus uatuman
Vitalus vulpinus
Euphalus campestratus
Grammastola Grossa (2)
Grammastola Atrox
Euphalus teniuatarsus
Brachypelma boehmei
Acanthoscurria brockelhursti
Psalmopoeus Irminia (2)
Grammastola aureostriata
Avicularia braunshaseni
Avicularia urticans
Avicuaria huriana
Avicularia minatrix
Avicularia versicolor
Avicularia Avicularia (2)
Lasiodora cristatus
Lasiodora difficillus (3)
Lasiodora striatus
Lasiodora parahybana (2)
Cyclosternum fasciatum
Phormictopus platus
Phormictopus atrichromatus
Phormictopus nesiotes
Ephebopus cyanognathus
Poeciltheria miranda
Poeciltheria regalis
Aphonopelma texensis (sp)
Aphonopelma bicoloratum
Nhandu carapoensis
Nhandu coloratovillosus
Pamphobeteus nigricolor
Pamphobeteus fortis
Sericopelma generala
Citharischius crawshayi
Brachypelma albopilosum
Acanthoscurria Insubilitus
Avicularia bicegoi
Avicularia purpurea
Psalmopoeus cambridgei
Aphonopelma seemanni
As of now. More on the way, it just never ends...


----------



## Orchidspider (Aug 18, 2004)

I have only gotten into t's over the past year, after working with the program director's G.(now Phrixotricus) spathulata, and getting over my fear of it. Then after reading Marshal's book Tarantuals and other Arachnids, I got interested. In all of my other hobbies- there are local and national clubs - such as the North Carolina Piedmont orchid society, the American Orchid society (has 27,000 + members) and the Bonsai society of the Caronlinas. But there is no arachnid group, and am glad Joe at Carolina Specialty Pets got me on to you all. Hope I can be of help to you all, and vise versa. 

 My spelling might not be perfect so be patent.Currently, my hall closet is full, and it houses the following(all have names, because my campers I work with, like things to be named, and having taught hs world history, the greek and roman names were to much to resist- yet there are exceptions- see D'Aulaire's Book of Greek Myths for more info)
G. pulchra- f, "Artemis" 2 f G. aureostrata"Demeter" "Ceres", G. spathulata-f "Persephonie", B. smithi-f "Hestia"- raised from sling. B. boemi "Vulcana" Haplopelma minax -f "Juno", H. lividum-f "Aphrodite", H. schmiditi larger sling eating small crickets "Gia", Hysterocates gigas -f "Diana", Lasodoridies cristata -f "Minerva", L. striatus -f "Atropos", Lasodora parahybana -f "Bambi" - the tempation to name a huge hairy spider after something cute was just too great, Nhandu caropensis -f "Vesta", Psalmopeous irmina -f "Hekate", Mombassa starburst tarantula -f "Leto", Poecilotheria regalis- f "Eris", Ehpebopus murinus- f "Nyx", Phormictopus cancerides-f "Athena", Theraposa blondi -f "Shelob" and T. apophysis -f "Thumper"
Widows- Northern (L. variolus- I caught her this summer, and she is one of the most vividly marked spider in red I have seen) "Agrippina", Southern- f "Dido"
Scorps: Emperor-M. "Claudius", African Flat Rock M-"Zeus", Arizona Hairy -F "Livia", Androdectus amoreuxi -M "Bachus", Parabuthus liosoma- M(black tipped fat tail) "Aries" and finally, P. mossambicensis -M "Mars"

I think that, including my four spotted Roach colony that I am hopping to see producing by November, and my pair of yellow Bull Snakes, a dwarf cichild tank, 135 tropical orchid plants and some tropical foliage and tropical carnivorous pitcher plant vines, and about 20 trees Im working into Bonsai, living on my apartment porch, are enough to keep me buisy for now!

If anyone has any questions as to how Im maintaining any one of the arachnids please ask. I have been keeping orchids since I was 14, and will be 32 in Sept- thus they are of primary concern, yet the new spiders give me much delight. Now only if I can successfully brumate my Bullsnakes so I'll have some nice high contrasting babies with nice yellow and orange backgrounds to trade and share with my snake loving friends.... 

Thanks, Alex


----------



## pitbulllady (Aug 18, 2004)

*Sounds a Lot Like ME!*



			
				Orchidspider said:
			
		

> I have only gotten into t's over the past year, after working with the program director's G.(now Phrixotricus) spathulata, and getting over my fear of it. Then after reading Marshal's book Tarantuals and other Arachnids, I got interested. In all of my other hobbies- there are local and national clubs - such as the North Carolina Piedmont orchid society, the American Orchid society (has 27,000 + members) and the Bonsai society of the Caronlinas. But there is no arachnid group, and am glad Joe at Carolina Specialty Pets got me on to you all. Hope I can be of help to you all, and vise versa.
> 
> 
> I think that, including my four spotted Roach colony that I am hopping to see producing by November, and my pair of yellow Bull Snakes, a dwarf cichild tank, 135 tropical orchid plants and some tropical foliage and tropical carnivorous pitcher plant vines, and about 20 trees Im working into Bonsai, living on my apartment porch, are enough to keep me buisy for now!
> ...


I, too, have tropical plant interests, mainly in epiphytic cacti, especially 
_Rhipsalis_ .  I also have a few _Nepenthes_  pitcher plants, which are really cool, weird-looking plants!  I have many snakes, but just one Bullsnake, my dear old "Bully"(not too original, I know), a seven-foot male Texas Bull whom I haven't been able to find a mate for.  Everything I've seen offered is either some very expensive morph, or a small snake.

Oh, yeah, number of tarantulas-4 *G. rosea * , 1 _G.pulchra_ , 1 _G. aureostriata_ , 2 _B.albopilosum_ , 1 _B. smithi_ , 1 _B. boehmei_ , 1 *E. campestratus* , 1 _A. avicularia_ , 1 _A. metallica_ , 1 _A. hentzi_ , and one "Mystery" _Aphonopelma_ .  This is destined to change as I seem to be unable to control this uh, addiction!

As for arachnid groups, there IS a national organization, The American Tarantula Society.  They have a website, http://www.atshq.org, if you are interested in checking them out.


pitbulllady


----------



## Orchidspider (Aug 18, 2004)

I love Nepenthes pitchers and have 4 of them hanging above one of my orchid tables, under 3 low engery high output flourecent lights. The best book on carnivorous plants has to be Savage Garden, its avalible at Boarders, and is a fun read as well. Bog gardens for native Saracenia pitchers and hybrids are easy to set up, and in the Carolinas, can be grown all year round, including Venus fly traps , which are often killed because they dont get their winter dormancy period, and here in Charlotte, especially at UNC Charlotte, which has one of the finast navtive carnivor collections in the US- and does a bit of cool hybridising- fly traps are g rown in full sun and are out all year- heck their from  costal carolina anyway. Nice bullsnake, I found my mature male this year on kingsnake.com. check out the breeders, or look forward to the herp shows comming up in your area. I have also found Nepenthes species offered on -where else0 Ebay, and have purchased some nice orchids on there as well, but have had good luck because I know the market and what Im buying. If you want orchid nurseries, check out www.orchidmall.com the plant listings for dealers close to you- but watch out- you think t's are addictive, once you bloom your first one on your own, youll find you have orchids everywhere. Orchid fever is very very very very hard to get rid of.


----------



## Sequin (Aug 19, 2004)

Welllll... I got 5 right now
Mexican red Knee
Chaco golden knee
Avic
Goliath Bird eater
H.Maculata( dont no its common name)
But ill be getting 3 more T's in CA...two WC's  and hopefully a versi....
My Smithi is my all time Fav...


----------



## joe8421 (Nov 9, 2005)

in fact ,i've been started to keep Ts not for long time ,in my collection ,Ts is much less than Scorpions ,i keep 10 scorps currently ,and Ts ,from 2 to 4 in my collection,change all the time ,now they are :
0.1 Pterinochilus.murinus RCF(adult matured)
0.1 Heteroscodra maculata (adult matured)
0.1 Haplopelma lividum (will soon sold out)
0.1 Av.versicolor is just sold out


----------



## rwfoss (Nov 9, 2005)

*23*

Aphonopelma chalcodes
Aphonopelma seemanni
Aphonopelma wichitanum
Aphonopelma sp. - Carlsbad Green
Aphonopelma sp. - Payson Blonde
Avicularia avicularia
Brachypelma albopilosum (2)
Brachypelma smithi
Brachypelma vagans (2)
Cyclosternum fasciatum
Cyriopagopus paganus
Eucratoscelus pachypus
Eupalaestrus campestratus
Grammostola aureostriata (2)
Grammostola rosea
Lasiodora parahybana
Nhandu chromatus
Poecilotheria regalis
Pterinochilus murinus
Theraphosa blondi

 :clap: 

Rick


----------



## dragyn5 (Feb 18, 2006)

*New Poll...How many T's do you have?*

I was just wondering how many T's people own. I have had quite a few people say how "crazy" I am for owning close to 50 T's. I think I'm quite normal. So let's do this poll and see where we all stand.

Heidi


----------



## Kugellager (Feb 18, 2006)

Merged with the original(s).

John
Arachnoboards
];')


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Feb 18, 2006)

Right now I only have 13 as I recently got "the bug". Right now I have:

1 B.smithi
1 A.avicularia
1 G.rosea
1 C.fasciatum
2 L.parahybana 
1 T.blondi
1 H.lividum
1 H.longipes
1 C.cyaneopubescens
1 H.maculata
1 P.chordatus
1 P.regalis

It's a small collection but we'll see how big it gets in a couple of years. This hobby is -very- addicting but also allot of fun.


----------



## tima (Feb 18, 2006)

dragyn5 said:
			
		

> I was just wondering how many T's people own. I have had quite a few people say how "crazy" I am for owning close to 50 T's. I think I'm quite normal. So let's do this poll and see where we all stand.
> 
> Heidi


Heck, people tell me I'm crazy for having 11....I can just imagine!  I'd like to have close to 50...but space and finances prevail at this time .
Tim


----------



## mybabyhasfangs (Feb 18, 2006)

We have over 30 and it seems to grow every week...LOL.  We did have more than that, but Jason's allergies caused us to have to sell a bunch of the brachy's.  

Chris


----------



## johnjallorina (Feb 18, 2006)

man before i have only 2 after 3-6 months it increased by 10 so iave 12 right now.


----------



## MindUtopia (Feb 18, 2006)

27, I think.


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 18, 2006)

Avicularia avicularia,
Avicularia minatrix,
Avicularia versicolor,
Brachypelma smithi,
Brachypelma albopilosum,
Bonnetina rudloffi,
Cithariscius crawshayi,
Chilobrachys huahini,
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens,
Cyclosterum fasciata,
Cyriopagopus 'blue' x2
Grammastola rosea,
Homeoemma 'blue',
Lasiodora parahybana,
Ornithoctonus aureotibialis,
Pamphobeteus nigricolor,
Phormictopus 'purple x3',
Poecilotheria fasciatum,
Poecilotheria rufilata,
Poecilotheria metallica x3,
Stromatopelma calciatum,
Xenesthis immanis x2.

others,
Meta minardi, *temporarily*


Thats my list atm without the geckos, scorps, piranhas...yada...yada...lol


----------



## Nate (Feb 18, 2006)

8 T's
6 Stick bugs
1 Corn Snake


----------



## Mina (Feb 18, 2006)

As of yesterday and the strange visit to Petco, 16, the majority of which are slings.


----------



## ShadowSpectrum (Feb 18, 2006)

0.0.1 Avicularia avicularia

Wish I had more, but when you're 16 years old, unemployed, and your family is borderline poor, it's kinda hard.


----------



## snoflax (Feb 18, 2006)

Well altogether between me and my daughters we have 15

2 A. purpurea
2 A. versicolour
2 A. avic
1 A. metallica
2 B.smithi
3 G.rosea
1 T. blondi
1 G.aureostriata
1  Aphonopelma sp

We are looking to add more avics, but ones I want are hard to find.


----------



## duffman (Feb 18, 2006)

i have 7 tarantulas


----------



## masticore1984 (Feb 18, 2006)

14 but i plan to get just ten more species and a bunch of each.


----------



## evilarachnid (Feb 18, 2006)

I have:

 C. Crawshayi-female
 N. Chromatus-2 females and 1 male
 P. Ornata-6.5'' female
 E. Murinus-female
 G. Rosea-female
 P. Murinus-2 females
 A. Avicularia-female
 H. Maculata-female
 A. Faciatum-female
 P. Irminia- female
 A. Aerostriata-male
 B. Smithi-female
 A. Seemanni-female
 H. Lividum-female
 A. Biocoloratum-male
 C. Fimbriatus-female
 A. Geniculata-female
 T. Blondi-6.0" female
 L. Parahybana-female
 B. Vagan-female
 P. Regalis-5.0" female
 H. Gigas-female
 P. Nigricolor-unknown
 M. Robustum-unknown
 B. Klassi-unknown
 B. Angustum-female
 P. Cambridgei-female
 H. Schimdti-unknown
 E. Rufescens-unknown
 A. Brocklehursti-unknown
 C. Bechaunicus-mature male
 C. Marshalli-female
 L. Difficilus-unknown
 B. Emilia-unknown
 G. Pultra-unknown
 A. Hentzi-female
 C. Cyaneopubescens-unknown
 M. Mesomelas-unknown
 N. Coloratovillosum-unknown
 C. Brachycephalus-unknown
 H. Minax-female
 P. Subfusca-unknown


and i also have an African Wolf Spider (female w/ egg sack) and a Golden Leg Trapdoor.


----------



## kingz (Feb 18, 2006)

let's see as of today 5

g. rosea
a. seemanni
t. blondi
c. crawshayi
Pterinochilus sp.

T's, more adictive than...well a lot of things!


----------



## CedrikG (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi everybady :worship:  some very nice collection here im jaloues

Heres my current collection


*Theraphosidae*

Acanthoscuria geniculata
Avicularia avicularia *8*
Brachypelma vagans
Ceratogyrus darlingi *2*
Ceratogyrus bechuanicus *2*
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens *2*
Chilobrachys fimbriatus *4*
Cyclosternum schmardae
Ephebopus murinus
Grammastola aureostriata *5*
Heteroscodra maculata *3*
Holothele incei *6*
Hysterocrate gigas
Megaphobema robustum
Nhandu chromatus *6*
Poecilotheria regalis *2*
Poecilotheria ornata *3*
Poecilotheria fasciata *2*
Poecilotheria formosa *2*
Poecilotheria rufilata *3* (1 mature male)
Psalmopoeus irminia 
Psalmopoeus cambridgei
Psalmopoeus pulcher *3*
Pterinochilus murinus OCF *4*
Pterinochilus lugardi
Stramatopelma calceatum *2*
Theraphosa blondi
Theraphosa blondi pink toe
Xenesthis immanis


*Myriapod*

Scolopendra subspinipes mutilan
Scolopendra Sp. "Cherry red" Malaysia
Trachycormophalus Sp. "Neon blue leg centipede"
Unidentified centipede

*Cricket*  

Acheta domesticus


----------



## MissssSnape (Feb 19, 2006)

Well I just started this new Hobby so I have one and one on the way

G. Rosea
B. Smithi


----------



## Pandora (Feb 19, 2006)

Here is my modest collection  (without my scorpiones and roaches).

Acanthoscurria geniculata - 1
Acanthoscurria insubtilis -2
Aphonopelma seemanni - 1
Avicularia metallica- 2
Avicularia versicolor- 1

Brachypelma albopilosum - 1
Brachypelma boehmei - 1
Brachypelma emilia - 5
Brachypelma smithi - 2

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens - 2

Eupalaestrus campestratus -2

Grammostola aureostriata - 2
Grammostola rosea - 1
Grammostola rosea (Orange CF) - 2

Heteroscodra maculata - 2

Lasiodora parahybana - 1
Lasiodora striatipes - 2

Nhandu chromatus - 1
Nhandu coloratovillosus - 1

Ornithoctonus aureotibialis - 2

Pamphobeteus platyomma - 1
Phormictopus auratus - 2
Phormictopus antillensis - 1
Phormictopus sp. Purple - 2
Poecilotheria fasciata - 4
Poecilotheria ornata - 1
Psalmopoeus irminia - 3
Pterinochilus murinus NCF - 5
Pterinochilus murinus RCF - 2

Selenocosmia javanensis - 3

Theraphosa blondi - 2


----------



## Amanda (Feb 19, 2006)

I've got two, plus one giant G.rosea egg sac.  

1 G. rosea female (with egg sac)
1 B. smithi sling


----------



## ColdBloodedOne (Feb 19, 2006)

*16*

I have 16 little guys.


----------



## bpage_10 (Feb 19, 2006)

7.  Soon to be more once I get caught up on bills.  Everyone can send care packages my way so I don't starve.


----------



## common spider (Feb 19, 2006)

*I have 40.*

Current  Tarantulas As Of 2-18-06

Giant White Knee (Acanthoscurria geniculata) x2 1 female 1 unsexed
Guyana Pink toe (Avicularia avicularia)female
Texas Tan (Aphonopelma anax)unsexed
Costa Rican Zebra (Aphonopelma seemanni)female
Venezuelan Red-Striped Pink toe (Avicularia minatrix)male
Honduran Curly hair (Brachypelma albopilosum)female
Mexican Red knee (Brachypelma smithi)female
Mexican Red rump (Brachypelma vagans)female
Straight Horned Baboon (Ceratogyrus marshalli)female
Costa Rican Tiger Rump (Cyclosternum fasciatum)female
Skeleton (Ephebopus murins)female
Brazilian Black (Grammastola pulchra)unsexed
Chilean Rose (Grammostola rosea)x2females
Cobalt Blue (Haplopelma lividum)x2females
Ornamental Baboon (Heteroscodra maculata)female
Cameroon Red (Hysterocrates gigas)female
Brazilian Red (Nhandu carapoensis)female
Haitian Brown (Phormictopus cancerides)female
Venezuelan Sun tiger (Psalmopoeus irminia)female
Usambar Baboon (Pterinochilus sp.)female
Asian Mustard (Chilobrachys sp.)female
Killimanjaro Mustard Baboon (Pterinochilus chordatus)female
Belize Cinnamon (Crassicrus lamanai)female
Thailand Zebra (Haplopelma albostriatum)female
Bolivian Salmon Pink(Acanthoscurria chacoana)unsexed
Mexiacn Bloodleg(Aphonopelma cicoloratum)unsexed
Curvedhorn Baboon(Ceratogyrus bechuanicus)unsexed
Greenbottle Blue(Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens)unsexed
Chaco Golden Knee(Grammostola aureostriata)unsexed
Trinidad Chevron(Psalmopoeus cambridgei)unsexed
Goliath Birdeater(Theraphosa blondi)unsexed
Brazilian Salmon(Lasiodora parahybana)unsexed
Brazilian Black & White(Nhandu coloratovillosus)x2unsexed
Don't Know Yet(Aphonopelma sp.)unsexed
Indian Ornamental(Poecilotheria regalis)female
Panama Blonde(Psalmopoeus pulcher)unsexed
Asian Chevron(Cyriopagopus pagnus)female


:clap:


----------



## TheDarkFinder (Feb 19, 2006)

I've lost count. 
I guess 115
It takes about 6 hours a week to feed. I know the data base is over 100. 
thedarkfinder


----------



## xgrafcorex (Feb 20, 2006)

18 just lost an a avic but just got a p cambridgei

2 g rosea females 5"
g aureostriata 1.5"
b vagans 2.25"
b albopilosum .5"
a seemani female 4.5"
a versicolor .5"
c cyaneopubescens .5"
p irminia 4"
p cambridgei 1.5"
2 p murinus .75"
2 n chromatus .25" and .5"
n vulpinus .75"
l parahybana .5"
p ornata 3.5"
c schioedtei 1"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tarantula (Feb 20, 2006)

200-300 maybe.. have lost how many about 157 Ts ago lol


----------



## Jan Laros (Feb 20, 2006)

common spider said:
			
		

> Current  Tarantulas As Of 2-18-06
> 
> 
> Asian Chevron(Cyriopagopus pagnus)female
> ...


Could you post or mail a pic of this spider?


----------



## common spider (Feb 20, 2006)

Jan Laros said:
			
		

> Could you post or mail a pic of this spider?



If I can get her out.


----------



## Lorgakor (Feb 20, 2006)

I have 19 right now.


----------



## Tarantula (Feb 21, 2006)

"common spider">> Its most likley that your "paganus" is maybe a H. longipes or H. minax "Vietnam" as the real "paganus" is not in the hobby..


----------



## Dorian (Feb 21, 2006)

Hallo,

Today I have 66 T's, but in 3 weeks I'm going to a Tarantula meeting, then they are getting more


----------



## Marcelo (Mar 8, 2006)

Counting Slings, I guess I have around 50 Ts


----------



## FOX (Mar 8, 2006)

This poll is great, I have 10 T's, my 7 yr old has 14 T's & my other half has 3, 27 little critters in total. What i cant get my head round is the people on here with more than say 30 & some with 90+   where do you keep them all, I live in quite a big house but i am running out of space, we have 12 slings in small tubs in the laundry room but all the rest are in medium to large vivs in the lounge. I want some more T's (i say you can NEVER have too many T's) but its gonna be a tight squeeze.
So where do you all keep them?
                                         Jay  x


----------



## angelarachnid (Mar 8, 2006)

:clap: At present about 200 (not including eggsacs), but by the end of the month i will be down to around 150, by the ens of April around 50 and by the middle of May i will be 







*****SPIDERLESS************







YIPPEEEEEEEEEEEEE;P :clap: ;P :clap:    :clap: ;P 

Ray


----------



## Scorpendra (Mar 8, 2006)

just one, A Purpurea s'ling. but i believe in quality over quantity, and.....:liar: okay, i have arachnophobic parents...:wall:. but i'm going to double my collection once the weather warms.


----------



## tima (Mar 25, 2006)

Oops.  I'm going to have to change my vote.  I'm changing the # of Ts I have, from 17 to 23.    They're coming on Tuesday!!!  YAY!!!


----------



## P. Novak (Mar 25, 2006)

alright well as of now i have 19 Ts, a couple have died and i sent one away for breeding awhile back, so 19 now... but going to be 21 on tuesday! =D thats not counting my other invertebrates.


----------



## dirtborder4life (Mar 25, 2006)

*T's*

Only 7 here,im getting more into pedes and scorps though.


----------



## Ewok (Mar 25, 2006)

I have 18 right now and plan on drawing the line at 22 hehe, I realized I can't keep them all and don't want to get burnt out on the hobby, so I just choose specific ones that really interest me.


----------



## P. Novak (Mar 25, 2006)

i will possibly stop collecting at 40-50 Ts


----------



## MsDemeanor (Mar 26, 2006)

60 something


----------



## SpiderZone2 (Mar 26, 2006)

23 now and waiting for the results of an egg sac...............and the count even without the egg sac will always be growning. The addiction is just too strong to turn away from.


----------



## SpiderZone2 (Mar 26, 2006)

I know people who have thousands of all different kinds. They keep them in all kinds of containers. You just have to know your limitations and how to best store them. You can always add shelves to a closet..........But remember in stacking up containers, that you don't want to go too high so they become unstable. You wouldn't want them to fall over. Plus if you have smaller vials, you can stack them nicely in shoe boxes. Plus stack the shoe boxes on top of each other. Depends on how many you plan to get and how you plan to display or keep them together. Maybe decicating a room just for them.


----------



## tima (Mar 26, 2006)

demonhunter said:
			
		

> i will possibly stop collecting at 40-50 Ts


And I will possibly stop collecting at 8347 or so.   I hadn't planned on surpassing 10 or 15...it didn't happen.  I'll stop when I run out of one of the 3 vital resources -- time, space, or money.   
Sorry, Demonhunter...I'm not being critical...just poking a bit of fun.  We all know we can't stop unless we're forced to!


----------



## Zeus9699 (Mar 29, 2008)

I have OVER 1000 tarantulas and no, I'm not exaggerating!


----------



## mattnsariah (Apr 23, 2008)

Well we have 2 T's in our family of 13 pets that we have. 

However I am glad to say that tomorrow I should be expecting 6 more! DOn't tell my husband that i said that!


----------



## Travis K (Apr 23, 2008)

I got 5 right now, but when I get my Smithis mated I hope to have over a thousand!


----------



## Tuwin (Apr 23, 2008)

I have 4 and just ordered a 5th that i should have in a few days. I will be getting more though i am sure of it


1 G. Rosea
2 B. Smithi's
1 A. Versicolor

and just ordered an A. Seemani


----------



## Lucara (Apr 23, 2008)

I went from just over 50 to 3 and now I'm back up to 14. =D

0.1.0 B. smithi
0.1.0 G. alticeps
0.1.0 G. aureostriata
0.1.0 G. rosea
0.1.0 L. parahybana
2.2.5 T. blondi

I like blondi's


----------



## Ace_Man (Apr 24, 2008)

Nine, and hoping to make it ten when I have more room.

OWNED! 1 of each;

Chilean Rose
Indian Ornamental
Mexican Redrump
Mexican Redknee
King Baboon
Goliath Birdeater
Venezuelan Suntiger
Greenbottle Blue
Columbian Giant Redleg

+ African Black Emperor Scorpion
   Thai Giant Centipede


----------



## Snakeguybuffalo (Apr 24, 2008)

My sig says it all.  I've got 10, and 11 or 12 this weekend.  It sucks that I get to travel with work and go to reptile shows every weekend, cuz I always come home with something new (it's so hard to convey sarcasm when typing lol).  I also have a bearded dragon, 4 leopard geckos, 2 crested geckos, 11 snakes, 2 scorpions, 2 fish tanks, 1 dart frog, and 3 cats.


----------



## Jmugleston (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm down to just over 100 now.


----------



## citizen_smithi (Apr 24, 2008)

I began in february with one smithi and now I have the following

Smithi sub female
A seemani adult female
G rosea adult fem
G rosea rcf subadult fem
smithi, vagans & boehmi 1" slings
and yesterday aquired a juvenile Nhandu Collorativilosum about 2"

and i'm waiting on an euathlus and a p. cambridgei slings, an a freevie due to an order error, so that's 11 in under two months, and I hate odd numbers so i'm gonna make it an even 12 with a Salmon Pink juvie next month.


----------



## stevecooper (Jun 27, 2008)

Hmm lets see. 
1 rose hair
1 coasta rican strip knee
2 king baboon
1 mexican red knee
1 mexican red leg
4 sun tigers
1 payson blonde
1 goliath bird eater
1 salmon pink bird eater
2 tiger rumps
1 chaco golden knee
1 versicolor
1 brazillian black and white
1 obt

Sorry for not putting up the scientific names.   
19 for now.  Steve


----------



## Kid Dragon (Jun 27, 2008)

*New Life*

This poll was started five years ago and is the first post brought back from the dead that actually makes sense not to start over...

unless you don't want to mix data from people's tarantula collecting habitats from five years ago with the numbers people are keeping today.

Five years ago I probably had less than a dozen, today I have 43.


----------



## samsbugs (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm over 300 I think, with slings included due to a great breeding year I'm well over 2,000, maybe 3,000. That's not counting 3 sacks that just poped, and 6-8 that are due to pop. Actual sacks not pending sacks.


----------



## johnharper (Jun 28, 2008)

Only 10 at the moment but there is alot that are on my wish list. I want to get more when I get a bigger place with more room.

John


----------



## SNAFU (Jun 29, 2008)

Seeing as how this old post is now revived- I have a few new T's that puts me to 34  _________for now.


----------



## Nam (Jun 29, 2008)

3 soon to be 4 muh ha ha


----------



## hardlucktattoo (Jun 29, 2008)

only 3 as of right now hopefully a few more soon


----------



## T-Harry (Jul 3, 2008)

Currently I have about 60 T's


----------



## Becky (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm upto 180 at the moment


----------



## misfit762 (Jul 3, 2008)

Had 19, but one passed while I was moving to Alaska.


----------



## Stamper (Jul 3, 2008)

Ive got about 25 now


----------



## betuana (Jul 3, 2008)

*Updated totals - still in same range*

I only had 1 g. rosea when I answered this poll recently - but just got 3 a. versi slings and 1 l. parahybana sling, so now I'm up to 5!


----------



## dunawayj (Jul 3, 2008)

14 and growing


----------



## Harrod (Jul 3, 2008)

I am sitting just over 200 T's in my fixed collection.

Nick


----------



## PDX_Tarantulas (Jul 4, 2008)

I have 7.  4-B. emila, 2-B. smithi, and 1-A. seemani.  CDB


----------



## german shepard (Jul 4, 2008)

*My collection so far? (June 2008)*

Here is a listing of my T's to date (June 2008) this excludes my other pets, family members. Listing is from my AB Profile, don't you just love the old "Copy & Paste". Enjoy all as I am not anywhere near done/complete with additions to my collection.

Tarantulas:
0.1.0 Acanthoscurria Geniculata 8”
1.0.0 Aphonopelma Bicoloratum 3”
0.1.0 Aphonopelma sp. Flagstaff orange 5" plus
0.1.0 Aphonopelma sp. New river rust rump 5" plus
0.0.1 Avicularia Purpurea 2.75”-3”
1.1.0 Brachypelma Boehmei both 4”
0.4.0 Brachypelma Emilia 2.75”- 4” plus
1.1.0 Brachypelma Klaasi both 3”
1.0.0 Brachypelma Smithi 4” plus
0.0.2 Brachypelma Vagans both 3”
0.1.0 Chromatopelma Cyaneopubescens 3” plus GBB
0.1.0 Citharischius Crawshayi 7” plus (eats people for breakfast/lunch/diner/anytime she can)
0.1.0 Cyriopagus, species Singapore Blue 7” plus
1.1.0 Lasiodora Parahybana both 4-5”
0.1.0 Lasiodorides Striatus 5”


----------



## fartkowski (Jul 4, 2008)

I am in the 250 range and it grows all the time


----------



## jeff1962 (Jul 4, 2008)

misfit762 said:


> Had 19, but one passed while I was moving to Alaska.


 Wow another Alaskan! I thought I was alone up here with my addiction.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 4, 2008)

92...and counting.


----------



## AubZ (Jul 5, 2008)

82 with some sacs on the way.

EDIT : Excluding my selling stock which is around 20+ at the moment.


----------



## robc (Jul 6, 2008)

L_mactans said:


> I have my 29  "girls", and feeling a NEED to even numbers out.
> 
> Kelly (L_mac)


Well I have a 6" H.gigas female for sale and that will even your numbers out.....I have 28 T's.....rob


----------



## jinx (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm new to the hobby just starting out and only have one T a b.smithi.


----------



## robc (Jul 6, 2008)

jinx said:


> I'm new to the hobby just starting out and only have one T a b.smithi.


Trust me you will have 20 in 2 months time.....rob


----------



## WARPIG (Jul 6, 2008)

I just hit 82 in 15 months 

PIG-


----------



## opticle (Jul 6, 2008)

wow guys lol, and i thought i was buying them fast, 5 in 7months, in another week i'll have 7


----------



## ThistleWind (Jul 6, 2008)

Two. My first two. 

One Rosehair and one Zebra. I like the Zebra more right now because he ate a cricket and is webbing up his hide and it's only his second day home! The Rosehair is still clinging to the side of the cage. [shrug]


----------



## GForce14063 (Jul 6, 2008)

I have over 400 and still collecting trying to knock off my wishlist 1 specimen at a time. I am waiting to try my hand at breeding for the first time on several brachypelma species just waiting for the males to mature.


----------



## AubZ (Jul 6, 2008)

With the way you do your setups Rob, I think that you will need a T house when your collection hits the 3 digit mark.


----------



## aluras (Jul 26, 2008)

I only have 20 but believe you me, every paycheck changes that....my wife only gives me so much room for them, so I have to stack. im gonna have to build a new shelf......or two.


----------



## ShellsandScales (Jul 26, 2008)

Over 100 and growing!


----------



## Aurelia (Jul 26, 2008)

6 now and 2 more sometime in the future.


----------



## equuskat (Jul 26, 2008)

50-75, about half slings/juveniles, about half adults.


----------



## fartkowski (Jul 26, 2008)

Up around 300 now


----------



## No One (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm Up to just over 90 in 7 months


----------



## davegrimm1 (Jul 27, 2008)

about 2500 but its been a while since I checked, so give or take a few. 
I also keep about 20 big bins of roaches and some smaller ones.

gotta go feed..................


----------



## Thompson08 (Jul 27, 2008)

>.< 6 Wootz


----------



## Newyork (Jul 27, 2008)

Yikes!!! I don't have one . . . yet. My friends are freaking about me just getting one. Imagine if i announced i was going to have five or six or more. Heh heh, doesn't sound like a bad idea.


----------



## Psych0 (Jul 27, 2008)

30 big +250  versi sling


----------



## Sunset (Jul 22, 2009)

well I have three cB T's
and 3 wc that i caught last night
and getting a Mexican red knee in couple days. 

so my fav T right now would have to be my Mexican fire leg


----------



## MaThEwMoNsTr323 (Jul 22, 2009)

61. and more are on the way!(today)  ;P


----------



## Warren Bautista (Jul 22, 2009)

4, soon to be 6 Ts
16 scorpions
1 centipede
A colony of roaches


----------



## Blue Ice (Jul 22, 2009)

Does this mean that there are alot of newbies in this forum? OR just folks who keep few Ts.


----------



## Warren Bautista (Jul 22, 2009)

Are you calling me a noob?
The most Ts I was up to once had to be atleast 40.
Besides, this thread was started last year.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Jul 22, 2009)

I have over 100 adults and growing slings.  I am incubating two first instar sacs at the moment and waiting on many more.  Pretty soon I wont be counting.


----------



## Kuro (Jul 22, 2009)

since my H. Mac came today i now have 11 Ts and will get more as tie goes by.




ETA: H. Mac came today and i have ordered 2 more Ts and will be getting a freebie as well so 3 Ts which will bring my collection up to 14


----------



## ZergFront (Jul 22, 2009)

Well, I won't put a vote now. I have no tarantulas but by next month or so (?) I'll be buying 4 slings. SSSSH! My mom thinks I'm only getting one. 

>.>

<.<


----------



## recluse (Jul 23, 2009)

davegrimm1 said:


> about 2500 but its been a while since I checked, so give or take a few.
> I also keep about 20 big bins of roaches and some smaller ones.
> 
> gotta go feed..................


nice work Dave, keep it up

Hans


----------



## ZooRex (Jul 23, 2009)

I really got into Ts right when the petstore I worked at closed, shutting off my supply of funds. Now, years later, when I acutally have some $$$ I have college to think about. So far I'll "hypothetically" bring 7 Ts into my dorm, which will have to be enough for now.

Just wait - my first apartment is gonna be crazy. So excited!


----------



## bigdog999 (Jul 23, 2009)

One Mature G. Rosea, and 2 juvie OBTs.  No plans to expand.  Have other animals


----------



## bliss (Jul 23, 2009)

Warren Bautista said:


> Besides, this thread was started last year.


This thread was actually started back in 2003...  ;P 


I had just over 100 Adults, juvies, and slings before my H maculata sac, and my share of the albostriatum slings.. so i stopped counting.  So i'd say right now i have right at 200, give or take a few that i've sold recently.   

I've been getting at least 10 new ones every month for the last couple months.. so if i keep that up i'll have a pretty good collection in no time lol.  i'm getting around 25 in the mail sometime between now and this time next week.. 

Now, if only my 5 mated t's would lay some sacs for me, i'd be super happy.


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Jul 23, 2009)

I think after you breech 30, there is no holding back about buying more.


----------



## JC (Jul 23, 2009)

ZergFront said:


> Well, I won't put a vote now. I have no tarantulas but by next month or so (?) I'll be buying 4 slings. SSSSH! My mom thinks I'm only getting one.
> 
> >.>
> 
> <.<


LOL! Lil trixter huh.


----------



## Kuro (Jul 24, 2009)

Kuro said:


> since my H. Mac came today i now have 11 Ts and will get more as tie goes by.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i lied in the edited part... am getting 3 Ts and a freebie so i will be up to 15 Ts!


----------



## Drachenjager (Jul 26, 2009)

lol this is back again lol
well i have this little deli cup with what appears to be 100+ L. difficillus and some T blondi slings over at a friends house , he owned the male so he gets half . so ... i am glad i didnt have the laisodora sac , i think ht separated out over 1400 lol


----------



## sinr1one (Nov 3, 2009)

9 Yeah 9 in about the span of 2 months


----------



## LovePets (Nov 3, 2009)

7,my lucky number :drool:


----------



## Helix (Nov 3, 2009)

11 atm...2 more are on the way... but thats about it cause i dont got anymore space for them


----------



## smallara98 (Jun 17, 2010)

I own 14 ts at the moment !


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jun 17, 2010)

malevolentrobot said:


>


Who cares if it's an old thread.  I'd much rather not have the forum cluttered with the same threads and questions all the time.  A thread that is as simple as, "What's your favorite T" doesn't need to be posted every single day.  It gets old to be honest.


----------



## BlackCat (Jun 17, 2010)

hm... been a while, I need to change my vote! lol


----------



## Obelisk (Jun 17, 2010)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Who cares if it's an old thread.  I'd much rather not have the forum cluttered with the same threads and questions all the time.  A thread that is as simple as, "What's your favorite T" doesn't need to be posted every single day.  It gets old to be honest.


I agree. Doing this helps especially when one does a search.


----------



## malevolentrobot (Jun 17, 2010)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Who cares if it's an old thread.  I'd much rather not have the forum cluttered with the same threads and questions all the time.  A thread that is as simple as, "What's your favorite T" doesn't need to be posted every single day.  It gets old to be honest.


 sorry, just saw a lot of ressurected threads today. i meant no harm by it, just a little bit of humour. and you're right, better to keep the old thread going than everyone start their own "what's youre fav/what should i buy/etc."


----------



## J.huff23 (Jun 17, 2010)

Man I wish I could change my vote now...

I also love the "I dont even count anymore" option, haha.


----------



## super-pede (Jun 17, 2010)

MizM said:


> Yes I do! And I bet you and I aren't the ONLY ones on this board who talk to their Ts!=D
> 
> My g. rosea, sitting on her eggsack, "tenses up" when I open her enclosure to check humidity. When I talk to her, she "relaxes" and lays back down on the sac.
> 
> ...


I talk to my pedes all the time.I keep my African jewel centipede next to my bed that I always talk to every night.Yes,I'm  very weird


----------



## ribonzz (Jun 17, 2010)

I only have 2 of them.. and i never think that i'll have more of that.. Still scared to take care of them too..


----------



## jbm150 (Jun 17, 2010)

Have 15 now, hope to get a select few more to finish off my collection


----------



## The Spider Faery (Jun 17, 2010)

I see I voted on this poll already...That was back when I was in the first category of 1-5, last year.  Now I'm in the second category of 6-10.


----------



## Shell (Jun 17, 2010)

Well since others have posted since this was resurrected, I figured I would also. Up to 18 today with my new 6 new arrivals


----------



## Roski (Jun 17, 2010)

jbm150 said:


> Have 15 now, hope to get a select few more to *finish off my collection*


Does not compute.


----------



## BCscorp (Jun 17, 2010)

85 for me:}


----------



## Mack&Cass (Jun 17, 2010)

Wow we voted 30-39 when this thread first popped up. We have somewhere in the 120 range now. Funny how quickly things change.

Cass


----------



## jbm150 (Jun 17, 2010)

Roski said:


> Does not compute.


Surely if I keep telling myself that, I'll stick to it...won't I?


Actually, to be more specific, there are only a few more species I want.  But I'll probably have to go through multiple individuals to finally get all females of those species.  So yeah, even though I say only a few more to go, in reality....


----------



## syndicate (Jun 17, 2010)

This thread reminds me I really need to count mine again!Been a long time hehe!
-Chris


----------



## darkart82 (Jun 20, 2010)

i have 50 as of today but in a few weeks that number is gonna quadrouple lol i got a couple of sacks hehe


----------



## Roski (Jun 20, 2010)

jbm150 said:


> Surely if I keep telling myself that, I'll stick to it...won't I?
> 
> 
> Actually, to be more specific, there are only a few more species I want.  But I'll probably have to go through multiple individuals to finally get all females of those species.  So yeah, even though I say only a few more to go, in reality....


Thaaaaaaat's more like it!

I'm pretty sure that when I've run wishlist dry, I'm just going to start finding new species to drool over. :8o


----------



## PhobeToPhile (Jun 20, 2010)

0 for me...though I want one _badly_, I am under my parents' roof and already have three pet birds. I may, however, be able to get a tarantula for christmas or possibly for graduation.
_G. pulchripes_ for me. Then I'll look at the other NW species. I do have a tentative wishlist, but I need to do more research of the species on it. I fully intend, however, to get a GBB (_C. cyaneopubescens _I believe?) and a B smithi. I may never, however, get a pokie if the venom from all species can cause respiratory symptoms, so after that a _H. lividium_. Then I'll sit still for a bit....yeah, right.


----------



## smallara98 (Jun 21, 2010)

PhobeToPhile said:


> 0 for me...though I want one _badly_, I am under my parents' roof and already have three pet birds. I may, however, be able to get a tarantula for christmas or possibly for graduation.
> _G. pulchripes_ for me. Then I'll look at the other NW species. I do have a tentative wishlist, but I need to do more research of the species on it. I fully intend, however, to get a GBB (_C. cyaneopubescens _I believe?) and a B smithi. I may never, however, get a pokie if the venom from all species can cause respiratory symptoms, so after that a _H. lividium_. Then I'll sit still for a bit....yeah, right.


Liar ! Lol . i thought I would only have 1 tarantula . . . 2 years later I have 13


----------



## krendoshazin (Jun 21, 2010)

Right now I have 2: a Brachypelma albopilosum and a Nhandu chromatus. I'm in the process of planning to expand my collection but I haven't quite decided which ones I will get. The trouble is finding places to put them all. Most serious collectors seem to have a tarantula room, and that will probably be something I might do when I get my own place.


----------



## aracnophiliac (Jun 21, 2010)

LOL....We have somwhere of 250+ right now....We have sold so many in the last while in order to take it down to 200 for our move (thank all you who bought) and have been pretty sucessful comming down from somwheres of 400+...It took us (James and I) 4 hours twice a week to feed and water all our spiders..now we are down to 2 hours twice a week.


----------



## mickey66 (Jun 21, 2010)

*How Many?*

I have 10 T's


----------



## clowns94 (Jun 21, 2010)

i only have 2 
g rosea 
p murinus


----------



## Terry D (Jun 21, 2010)

Hi all,

My collection currently stands at 11 and won't be growing much, with exception of ornata slings clap, anytime soon-

Theraphosa sp "burgundy"- ?.0.0 Large indiv around 9"-+. I'm still leaning faintly toward subad or penultimate male.
B. boehmei- 1.1.0 Subadults. Largest, near 5" may possibly be female instead which would be 0.2.0
B emelia- 0.1.0 Large juvy around 3.75"
G. pulchra- 1.0.3 Male is large juvy or subad at slightly over 4". Slings are 1.25-.5"
A. geniculata- 0.1.0 Subadult, possibly mature. She's big, around 5".
N tripepii - ?.0.0 large juvy or subad possible male. Around 5"
L klugi- 0.1.0 large juvy around 3.75"

That's all for now. :}

Terry


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Jun 21, 2010)

200+ according to my excell spreadsheet.


----------



## mygalo (Nov 6, 2010)

Well,
My colection is:

12 Theraphosa spp. spiderling 3~4cm
3 Grammostola sp "monster" spiderling 3~4cm
1 Grammostola sp "monster" adult female 27cm 
4 Avicularias avicularias spiderling 3~4cm
1 Nhandu coloraotvillosus spiderling 1~2,5cm
2 Chilobrachys fimbriatus spiderlings 1~1,5cm


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Nov 6, 2010)

Tarantulas 
----------------
Aphonopelma armada 1.1.0
Aphonopelma sp texas dwarf 0.1.0
Brachypelma albopilosum x vagans 0.0.9
Brachypelma vagans 0.0.6
Ceratogyrus bechuanicus 1.2.0
Chilobrachys andersoni 0.0.1
Chromatopelma cyanopubecens 1.1.0
Cyriocosmus elegans 0.0.3
Cyriocosmus ritae 0.0.6
Eucratoscelus pachypus 0.2.0
Grammostola pulchra 0.0.1
Grammostola rosea 0.1.28
Heterothele villosella 0.0.1
Heteroscodra maculata 1.1.0
Lasiodora parahybana 0.1.0
Monocentropus balfouri 0.0.1
Poecilotheria formosa 1.1.0
Poecilotheria miranda 1.2.0
Poecilotheria ornata 0.1.0
Poecilotheria pederseni 0.1.0
Poecilotheria subfusca 1.1.0
Pterinochilus lugardi 0.0.4
Pterinochilus murinus 0.1.4
Stromatopelma calceatum 0.1.0


Scorpions
-----------------
Babycurus jacksoni 0.0.2
Isometrus maculatus 0.0.4
Leiurus quinquestriatus 0.1.7
Pandinus imperator 0.2.1

tally it up but i think last count was 106...i had over 200 at a time but i sold a ton of scorpions and a few of my slings.


----------



## mochatheturd (Mar 9, 2011)

I have 8 t's and plenty of other pets.

Other pets include... 1 Parakeet, 1 Pigeon, 3 Mice, 1 Lizard, 5 Goldfish, 1 Crab, and 2 Algae eaters.

T's 
2 Gramastola Rosea (male and female)
1 Lasiodora Parahybana (female)
1 Avicularia avicularia (male)
1 Trinidad chevron (unknown sex)
1 Indian ornamental (large 7 inch female)
1 King baboon (female?)
1 Chaco golden knee (mature male).


----------



## Ingar (Mar 9, 2011)

..........................47 Ts.


----------



## jbm150 (Mar 9, 2011)

mygalo said:


> 1 Grammostola sp "monster" adult female 27cm


What the???  A 27 cm Grammostola???  sp "monster"???


----------



## Big B (Mar 9, 2011)

Not enough, I think I have all that I want....then I want more:drool:

A. geniculata
A. versicolor
C. crawshayi
C. darlingi
C. huahini
E. cyanognathus
GBB x3
H. lividum
H. mac
H. crassipes 
N. chromatus
N. coloratovillosus
OBT
Phlogius sp.
P. antinous
P. irminia
P. metallica
P. ornata
P. regalis
T. apophysis


----------



## Formerphobe (Mar 9, 2011)

Today? 
20 tarantulas
3 scorpions
3 dogs
1 guinea pig

Tomorrow?
Who knows...


----------



## King Leonidas (Mar 9, 2011)

8 tarantulas
5 mygalomorphs


----------



## Lolita (Mar 9, 2011)

current count is 21 (lol i've got tarantula blackjack) but i also have 14 lizards 10 snakes 7 horses 2 cats 2 dogs around 2,000 roaches i've lost count on fish and a bunch of rats and mice


----------

